# What to use in tea and coffee drinks instead of Cow's milk?



## Yilatana (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone drink tea or coffee but are dairy free? What do you put in it instead of Cow's milk? I love my milky tea, but am looking for another option to use. (I don't it with no milk in at all, so that isn't an option)


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

We were dairy free at one point, and I used almond milk. LOVED IT!!! Plus, my kids loved it too, in their cereal & to drink. It's delicious!


----------



## TanyaDantus (Dec 27, 2011)

Almond milk! Once in a while, coconut creamer ( you can find It at your local co-op or health food store.


----------



## planteater (Jan 11, 2012)

Silk makes a delicious soymilk, as does Vitasoy. I use both (unsweetened versions) in tea. They are both great because they're totally mild, so the tea maintains its delicate flavour without being usurped by a soy flavour.


----------



## BazileRSmim (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not dairy free anymore, but when I was I usually used the So Delicious Coconut Coffee Creamer. I liked the French Vanilla Flavor best, but they make an Original and Hazelnut flavor as well. Never tried them in tea since I try to limit the amount of caffeine my daughter takes in. It's dairy, soy, and gluten free which was great for me since I was off all three, and still off the two latter. I had to get it at a health food store, but I'm not in the crunchiest of areas either. On the days that I was out of the creamer, I would substitute DariFree powder, which tended to clump up some if not added first, but otherwise not bad.


----------



## rushesCBE1 (May 12, 2011)

You said cows milk, do you drink goats milk? Whole goats milk is very nice, and anti-inflammatory too!


----------



## CedarMa (Sep 5, 2009)

Goat Milk. For many people who are intolerant to cows milk, they are able to consume goats milk. The make up of the milk is quite a bit different than cows milk. The fat molecules are much smaller in goats milk which make them digestible for humans. Goat milk is very very similar to human milk. Also, goat milk is naturally homogenized, due to the small fat molecules, which make it much easier to digest.

It is a little different, but it is much more similar to cow milk than any of the nut milks are. Give it a try.

If you can find a local goat dairy, that would be the place to get fresh milk, before buying from a store. Find someone with just a few goats, or a production dairy, depending on where you live. Some states have some regulations on buying milk, but just ask the farmer about it. And if you really like it....maybe you will think about getting a goat! Also, try from more than one source, goats milk is a little more sensitive than cows milk.

Goat Milk is tasty, and good for you. I hope you will consider trying goats milk.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

Soy milk--my fav is Silk Enhanced-- very creamy & lots of DHA


----------



## YaChun (May 5, 2011)

DD and I are dairy-free. I try to not replace cow's milk with soy, because too much soy can also cause problems. I use almond, coconut and hemp milks. I like to vary it so we don't end up with other allergies and also for my taste. I do like the So Delicious coconut creamer. For use in tea or on my cereal, I usually buy the 'alternative' milks in unsweetened varieties to save calories. I have found that the Hemp milk (Tempt brand) has a mild flavor that doesn't alter baking or recipes like creamed corn. However, everyone else (family) seems to think it has the strongest flavor. So, just try to find your taste...

We buy Amande and So Delicious yogurts. I feel like Amande (almond based) is too sweet and has a 'flat' texture (not creamy enough) but the So Delicious is really good.


----------



## teamhendrix (Mar 31, 2011)

It sounds excessive, but we make our own almond milk. It's very simple and we we do it once a week. The reason for this is that the taste is extraordinary and you can control the level of creaminess based on the amount of water you use. Store bought amond milk tended to be more like skim milk in my coffee and I wanted more of a cream. Enter homemade almond milk!!! Truly--it is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## merbear0929 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the SO Delicious coffee creamer, too. It is so good! I think I actually prefer it to my normal creamer.


----------



## jemmyk (Mar 21, 2009)

We use so delicious coconut milk creamer. So good!


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Big two thumbs up to coconut milk anything! I use the creamer or the coconut milk in my coffee and cereal, and I bake with them too. It's got a nice thick creamy texture (I was a big 2% and whole milk fan but stopped drnking cows milk about 5 yrs ago) . Almond milk isn't bad, I prefer the vanilla over plain. My daughter started to show signs of milk intolerance while breastfeeding so now I'm attempting the full on dairy free.


----------



## MissAnthrope (Jan 31, 2011)

Check your grocery store's international foods section for canned coconut cream. It should be pretty cheap (I know the Goya brand is), and it's quite good.


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaChun*
> 
> We buy Amande and So Delicious yogurts. I feel like Amande (almond based) is too sweet and has a 'flat' texture (not creamy enough) but the So Delicious is really good.


off topic, I know, but I just wanted to chime in that I LOVE the taste and texture of Amande, but it's basically devoid of nutritional value so I stopped buying it... I go with Silk usually because it's cheaper but So Delicious definitely lives up to it's name!


----------



## YogaAndBirth (Dec 25, 2011)

Almond milk is very healthy and adds an amazing slightly nutty flavor! Coconut milk (preferably not the kind in a cat but the kind made for drinking such as the So Delicious brand) is an even healthier choice but has a more unique (but not unpleasant) flavor. You can get it in vanilla, too!


----------



## mum2sarah (Apr 23, 2003)

"the kind in a cat?" LOL some typos are pretty funny


----------



## yellowsun (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi- I use Soy Milk Creamer from Trader Joes. (sold in the cold milk and cream section). Im not sure if its very healthy, but it sure tastes delicious!


----------



## yellowsun (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi- I use Soy Milk Creamer from Trader Joes. (sold in the cold milk and cream section). Im not sure if its very healthy, but it sure tastes delicious!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Coconut milk!


----------



## laelle (Apr 16, 2008)

Nothing new to add, but wanted to give my vote for almond and coconut milk. I like to make them both myself instead of buying pre-packaged with preservatives added. But I will also sometimes use the full fat coconut milk from the can (Native Forest has a BPA free brand) and almond milk in a tetra pak. Both are easy to make, let me know if you want directions!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

coconut cream makes a delicious replacement for cow cream.


----------



## Mittsy (Dec 29, 2009)

When we were dairy free we LOVED almond milk. Hemp milk is another good option, but is does has a bit of a aftertaste though. We really like using the DariFree Powder as a milk replacement when we run out now, and it says it can be used as a creamer.

http://www.amazon.com/Vances-Darifree-Chocolate-Flavor-Alternative/dp/B002X3K3U4/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1327679662&sr=1-1

I could only find the chocolate on amazon, but they also carry regular and I believe vanilla as well.


----------

